# Removing hardwood from under cabinets



## GriffDecker (Nov 20, 2005)

I was just hired to remove 3/4" hickory flooring from a kitchen. I need to get as close to the cabinets as possible, so I don't think a circular saw will do it. I'll still use quarterround around the base of the cabients, but that means I need to get closer than 3/4" from the base of the cabinets.

Any suggestions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Google 'toe kick saw'. There's a tool for everything.


----------



## kneel_eh! (Nov 20, 2005)

There are tools designed for this but quite $$$. House of Tools sells a drill attatchmentspecifically for flushcutting toe-kiks. Fits any 3/8 drill and costs about $100.00.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

I would try to get a really long Saw Zaw blade maybe like 10 ro 12 inches and kinda bend it around in there, if you will, and cut it out like that. Its getting quarter round so it dont have to be perfectly flush.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Build the price of the tool into the job. Next job you'll make some profit with it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

and watch yourself with that thing. Everybody I hear who has one says it is dangerous as hell and you really have to be careful with it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

If you are not dedicated to the job at hand when using any power tool, you are a potential victim. I have plenty of scars to prove it and Dad, the consumate woodworker, lost 3 fingers using a table saw. You should always expect the worst and be glad when it doesn't happen.

My specialty seems to be kickbacks on table saws.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Many Home Depots have the Crain toe kick saw in their rental department. You had better also have a Fein Multi master for the places the TKS won't reach. It ain't like cutting out plywood. Hickory is not going to break off where you didn't reach.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Stop all the playin' around and just remove the damn base cabs. :thumbsup:


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

That would be a gargantuan waste of time.:thumbdown


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

ccoffer said:


> That would be a gargantuan waste of time.:thumbdown


Sheesh, - - how long would it take, - - they got two screws each.

Any other way is a half-a$$ed job.

If they decide to change the cabinet layout down the road, - - they'll need a whole new floor again.

Do it right, - - or don't do it.

You'll make yourself look bad.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Stop all the playin' around and just remove the damn base cabs. :thumbsup:



Yes..Yes..I agree. Just go for the total remodel. Strip it down to the subfloor and then build them the dream kitchen they've always wanted, complete with wall to wall hardwood flooring.:thumbup:


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

2 screws? WTF?!?

Tear out cabinets, tops and splashes just for the sake of saving the ten dollar rental on a friggen toe kick saw?? Whatchu smokin' Willis?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Nuttin' cheesygri ) to do with savin' money.

Rent a 'toe-kick' saw??

Maybe I'll rent a hammer while I'm there.

And a pencil and paper.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Donedat said:


> Yes..Yes..I agree. Just go for the total remodel. Strip it down to the subfloor and then build them the dream kitchen they've always wanted, complete with wall to wall hardwood flooring.:thumbup:


Now THAT'S what I'M talkin' about!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Tom R said:


> Nuttin' cheesygri ) to do with savin' money.
> 
> Rent a 'toe-kick' saw??
> 
> ...


...and a clue while you are at it?:bangin: 

Have you ever played the bone game when you were a kid?

The cabinet is connected to the... counter top...

... the counter top is conected to the.... back splash...


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, - - and then when I got older (by about another 5 minutes), - - I learned to play a game called, - - SELL THE BIG JOB!! :thumbsup:

Just smokin', - - err, - - I mean jokin' about the 2 screws. :cheesygri 

Kinda' figgered you'd figger!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I'd come back at you with your replys about your high moral integrity and not taking advantage of customers, but since I know, you know, that I know you are only joking as am I, there's no need.:innocent:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Just right up front about it, - - not partial to partial jobs.

Moral integrity lives.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

If the customer wants the wood cut under the toe kicks are you gonna argue with them? Maybe they dont really care about the future of the house. Maybe its not in there budget to go through all of that. The man just had a simple question so why are you trying to read so deep. I guess they make "Toe Kick saws" for us half assers...


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

P.S. I also own 7 cordless drills, - - 4 regular (14.4V) DeWalt's, - - 1 right-angle (12V)DeWalt, - - and 2 regular (14.4V) Porter-Cables

Are the two porter-cables your favorite? I like porter-cable. But everybody probably has there preference.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

747 said:


> P.S. I also own 7 cordless drills, - - 4 regular (14.4V) DeWalt's, - - 1 right-angle (12V)DeWalt, - - and 2 regular (14.4V) Porter-Cables
> 
> Are the two porter-cables your favorite? I like porter-cable. But everybody probably has there preference.


Yeah, - - the Porter-Cables are the newest, - - at first I had two DeWalt's, they were still runnin' pretty good after about 5 years, - - so good, in fact, - - I went out and bought 2 more (to outfit my other truck), - - but the 2 new ones absolutely sucked, - - mainly the batteries not holdin' a charge for any length of time/work, - - so I finally got 2 new Porter-Cables which work just fine. Found out DeWalt decided to 'ride' their reputation and 'dumb-down' their drills. No problem, - - DeWalt lost me forever. On the other hand, - - my 12V DeWalt right angle cordless drill works fine, - - but I only use 'it' when there's some hard-to-reach spot.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Tom, I wholeheartedly agree that corded/hosed tools cannot be replaced for certain uses. But you slammed my favorite cordless tool "The sawzall" 
I will forgive you but we will have to have a running race first. Wait, how old are you? Hell,,,,just forget it:cheesygri


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

i think we all understand the use of cordless versus corded and when and where they make us money....

you could probably buy another 3/4"on that toe kick by sistering another 1by on top of whats already there. that and the shoe would give you 1.5" and wouldn't be noticably uncomfortable to the home owner.

good luck!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

copusbuilder said:


> Tom, I wholeheartedly agree that corded/hosed tools cannot be replaced for certain uses. But you slammed my favorite cordless tool "The sawzall"
> I will forgive you but we will have to have a running race first. Wait, how old are you? Hell,,,,just forget it:cheesygri


Hey copus, - - thanks for the 'forgiveness'!! :thumbsup: 

And by the way, - - I'm 50, - - but I run like I'm 49 1/2!!

Bring it on, brother!! :cheesygri


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom R said:


> And by the way, - - I'm 50, - - but I run like I'm 49 1/2!!
> 
> Bring it on, brother!! :cheesygri


On Friday I was at the supply house, and asked for a certain item. The salesman said, "The fella there just got the last one. Soonest I can have you one is Monday around 10 o'clock." I threw my right arm up on the counter, and with a straight face I said to the other customer, "I'll arm wrestle you for it." I could tell that the man's gears were turning while he was struggling to come up with words to diffuse the situation. It was at that point that I could no longer hold my laughter, and I had to let him off the hook. I'm pretty sure I had the guy wondering if he'd have to arm wrestle me for the right to buy that item. 

Just some fun among fellow tradesmen...


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, - - just sounds like you had a little more fun than he did, - - he's probably still tryin' to think of a good 'comeback' in case there's ever a next time. :biggrin:


----------



## GriffDecker (Nov 20, 2005)

*Final Update*

Well, the flooring is out. The reason I didn't remove the cabinets is that they're 9 months old and topped with granite. No desire to do that. I believe in complete jobs as well, but I wasn't about to remove his granite tops.

The toe kick saw worked well, but Teetor was right -- they kick back like you wouldn't believe, due to the fact that you can't get much pressure right on top of the blade. But the toe kick made very nice cuts quite close to the cabinets. I just used a recip saw in the corners where the toe kick wouldn't reach, or split the wood if the grain ran parallel to my cuts.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

> Well, the flooring is out.


Aw darn.. just when I was gonna suggest a Dremel and 50 hours of extra labor added onto the contract....:thumbdown 

























:cheesygri


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

747 said:


> P.S. I also own 7 cordless drills, - - 4 regular (14.4V) DeWalt's, - - 1 right-angle (12V)DeWalt, - - and 2 regular (14.4V) Porter-Cables
> 
> Are the two porter-cables your favorite? I like porter-cable. But everybody probably has there preference.


How many can you use at one time?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Two drills in each truck and two in the shop, - - and the 'right-angle' stays in the main work truck, - - then there's the electric drills . . .


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

*neat thread..little bit of everything*

let me ask you guys this: have you ever used a manual flooring nailer ( http://www.nailgundepot.com/shop/catalog/Nailers_Flooring_Nailers-p-1-c-591.html )? i did a fir t&g deck recently...small (4x8ish)...used a senco manual unit..i thought it was the nuts for the application.. and believe it or not, im and air and wire fan...later.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Stop all the playin' around and just remove the damn base cabs. :thumbsup:



I have to say i agree with you for once
:thumbup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

old27 said:


> let me ask you guys this: have you ever used a manual flooring nailer ( http://www.nailgundepot.com/shop/catalog/Nailers_Flooring_Nailers-p-1-c-591.html )? i did a fir t&g deck recently...small (4x8ish)...used a senco manual unit..i thought it was the nuts for the application.. and believe it or not, im and air and wire fan...later.


Yeah, - - I've got the Porta-Nailer, - - works real good.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

King of Crown said:


> I have to say i agree with you for once
> :thumbup:


Maybe you're missing some of the posts where I mock myself!! :cheesygri


----------



## Precision wood (Dec 19, 2005)

GriffDecker said:


> I was just hired to remove 3/4" hickory flooring from a kitchen. I need to get as close to the cabinets as possible, so I don't think a circular saw will do it. I'll still use quarterround around the base of the cabients, but that means I need to get closer than 3/4" from the base of the cabinets.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks for your help.


toe kick saw


----------



## Precision wood (Dec 19, 2005)

toe kick saw


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

ummmm....uhhhhh.....**shrug**...whad'ya say to that...he's right....he's late...but he's right...twice:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I just thought we were starting the thread over again. I was going to repost my first reply to follow along.:cheesygri


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

That may have been it...go with it...I got a while to wait till my turn comes back around though:cheesygri


----------

